# Farbe zu x % transparent machen?



## Nusskati (18. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Forumular erstellt, bei dem der Hintergrund weiß ist.
http://short4u.de/55d26b9ca1e27

Ich würde das ganze Formular gerne etwas transparent machen, so dass man das Hintergrundbild leicht durch sehen kann.
Wie kann ich da eine Transparenz einstellen?


----------



## Parantatatam (18. August 2015)

Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen:

https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/CSS/opacity

https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/CSS/filter#opacity(amount)


----------



## SpiceLab (18. August 2015)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen:
> 
> https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/CSS/opacity
> 
> https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/CSS/filter#opacity(amount)


rgba() auf *background(-color)* angewendet, hat gegenüber *opacity *den Vorteil, dass der enthaltene Text keine Transparenz erhält 

Siehe zum Vergleich:

*opacity*: http://jsfiddle.net/spicelab/6vh6Lrge/
*rgba()*: http://jsfiddle.net/spicelab/3dq2Lsws/


----------



## Nusskati (18. August 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Allerdings soll das weiße der Boxen etwas transparent werden, nicht das Hintergrundbild.


----------



## SpiceLab (18. August 2015)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Allerdings soll das weiße der Boxen etwas transparent werden, nicht das Hintergrundbild.


Ja und? In meinen beiden vereinfachten jsfiddle-Demos besitzt das (Seiten-)Hintergrundbild überhaupt keine Transparenz, sondern die DIV-Box mit weißem Hintergrund bei einer Deckkraft von "0.2" (= 20%)!

Wenn "etwas transparent" mehr Deckkraft umschreibt, meinen frei gewählten Wert nach Belieben erhöhen 

"0" = durchsichtig
"1" = deckend


----------

